# Adria led control panel??



## djj1000

[align=justify]
Hi.

New to the motorhome scene and I have just picked my new Compact SL.
Like most, I suspect, I listened intently to the handover and forgot much. Knowing that I am not total unintelligent and can read I decided that I could always find out the few things that I didn't totally understand.

Now for the problem.

The led display unit fitted, the LT313* has a small booklet of instructions written solely in German.

Does any one know where I might find a copy written in English?

please help*


----------



## SaddleTramp

You can send an email to Schaudt who I believe make the Control Panel I think you are referring to and they will email you an English version, If you do a search on here for Schaudt you will get the address come up somewhere.


----------



## djj1000

Thanks for the information, I've done just what you suggested and eagerly await a reply


----------

